# Rife Davey Ram Pump for sale



## Nightcrawler (Jan 11, 2015)

I am selling my cabin I Va Highlands no longer need ram pump - 1500 gals per day needs 5' of fall- pump 80' high for me with no problem [email protected]


----------

